# SVS 25-31 PC-Plus Subwoofer with SVS SBS-01 5.0 package = Enormous Bang For the Buck!



## Kipp Jones (Oct 19, 2006)

I recently purchased the SVS 25-31 PC-Plus Subwoofer and my buddy has the SVS SBS-01 5.0 package. We decided to put the two together to make a 5.1 system. I have to say, for what the total cost is for the sub and the speakers, this 5.1 combination is tough to beat at twice the price. 

The sub and speakers blended together seamlessly. Setup was easy and the system will accomodate even the smallest home theaters or where ever you want to place them (basement or living room viewing/listening areas). 

Music performance was excellent, we demoed the SACD of Dark Side of the Moon with the lights off and we truely were taken to a different place. The imaging and realism enveloped you. The sub and speakers worked together well as one system. We ran other stereo cds and the system performed very well. Blue Man "The Complex" really took us by surprise. The diverse tracks from that DVD really get you moving and shaking with the SVS system.

We then turned on the HD-DVD player and popped in U-571. Knowing better, I removed all the pictures on the walls since my SVS PB2+ (PB12 Plus/2) even shakes my neighbors house next door and his home is over 25' from mine. We proceeded to cue up the depth charge scene. It was simply amazing. The couch literly felt like it was moving below us. I actually looked down to see if it was. Bass Shakers who??? 

Next we put in Master and Commander, cued up track number four. Sames experience. I really like this track because it just does not only offer up excellent bass but excellent imaging. Specifically when the walking above is heard when the scene moves into the inards of the ship. It really makes you feel as though someone is walking above you.

Now don't laugh but we popped in my wifes DVD of The Notebook. This was to demo dialog and drama. The speakers performed extremly well. I still can't believe my buddy paid so little for this level of performance. You think the Sony Pearl (which I have in my main HT) changed the price point for performance with 1080p projectors, the SVS SBS-01 5.0 does the same for speakers.

In conclusion, if you are looking for significant performance without having to spend alot, check out this system as it will exceed your expectations and is difficult to beat at twice the price. I can't wait for SVS's mid and high end offering in 2007!!! Enjoy.:bigsmile: :bigsmile: :bigsmile:


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: SVS 25-31 PC-Plus Subwoofer with SVS SBS-01 5.0 package = Enormous Bang For the B*

oh, my goodness! really amazing astonished performance! no wonder my across neighbor [6m away] came to check what's going on :hissyfit: when I just got PB2-ISD [now upgraded to PB12-NSD2]:jump: 

proud to be first SVS user in TW!:joke: 



Kipp Jones said:


> my SVS PB2+ (PB12 Plus/2) even shakes my neighbors house next door and his home is over 25' from mine.


----------

